# Nautical Flea Market 4/30



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Saturday morning, 30 April, 0800 - 1200 at the West Marine, 3500 Barrancas, Pensacola parking lot. Vendor spaces will be $10 for each car sized space, check to be made to the Wildlife Sanctuary of NW FL.
Number of spaces are limited so reserve now. Visit West Marine on Barrancas or PM or call me, Tom 572 1225

Want to get rid of some fishing or boat stuff you don't need? Come sell it to someone who does need it for $$$ :thumbup:


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Good cause*

The Wildlife Sanctuary of NW FL has been around a long time rescuing birds and other critters that need help. This is a privately funded operation.

So reserve a space and clear up some space at home or on the boat.
Goodies Galore!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Scuba Pro BC*

We will have items like this unused Scuba Pro Bouyancy Compensator.

















A new BC costs $400. How about $100 at the Flea Market.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bump*

BTT
:thumbup:


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Cheap boat & fishing stuff*

I have 2 twelve foot VHF antenii. Outboard parts, cables, etc.

I need more vendors. Only $10 donation to the Wildlife Sanctuary.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Only 5 spaces left*

We have limited space available for this event. Five are already booked, so only 5 spaces for vendors are available.
Call 572 1225, e mail [email protected] or stop by West Marine on Barrancas and sign up.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Next Saturday morning*

Only 4 seller spaces left.
:thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*This coming Saturday*

Only 3 seller spaces left.

Time to make some room in your garage? Bring it down to 3500 Barrancas Saturday morning, 0800 - 1200.
Need some fishing, dive or boat stuff, cheap?

See you there.

Tom 572 1225


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Pass the word*

Saturday, April 30 Rain or shine.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Flea Market or Swap Meet*

Back in SoCal, we called these events Swap Meets. If you did not want a sales space and wanted to trade a gadget for a hercumdizer, you brought your trade item and swapped it with someone who had what you wanted.
This happens in some of the local gun shows.

You are invited to bring any hand, shoulder or toted item you want to trade and see what someone wants to give you for it.
:whistling: Does not include spousal units.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Today is Bargain Day*

All of the vendor spaces have been sold, so there will be a lot of good stuff out there.
Come early for the real bargains

3500 Barrancas, Pensacola 32507

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of you, we had a great turnout and had $121 in donations to the Wildlife Sanctuary of NW FL. That should help feed some damaged pelicans. :thumbup:

We had so many positive comments from the vendors and buyers that we will schedule another boat,fishing, etc flea market in October.

Tom


----------

